# New Diet, Lifestyle, and hopeful weightloss



## TheDiesel (May 9, 2008)

Well, here are the basics. 

I am 20 years of age, 165lbs, and 5'1". I wear a size 11-12 in jeans. I am nowhere near happy with my weight/size. So I decided I'm done being depressed about it and I'm going to fix it. 

I have switched my diet to a lacto-ovo vegetarian lifestyle, and have done so for 2 days. So far so good, and I feel great. 

I have started running around outside with my puppy, and hope to start back up at the dog park soon. (I used to run 3-5 miles a day with my great dane last summer.) 

My goal is to get down to 130lbs or a size 5-7 jeans.

I did just start browsing through some of the other gals posts, and I agree pictures are a great motivation. I will be getting some up soon.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 10, 2008)

Just a quick update...

I've been following this diet and I am now below 160. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





156lbs Yay!!


----------



## blindpassion (May 10, 2008)

yayy congrats!





 Vegetarianism is such a great thing!
I'm a pescetarian and its helped my life so much! 
Keep up the great work


----------



## MACATTAK (May 10, 2008)

Wow!!  You've already made some great progress!  Keep it up


----------



## stacylynne (May 10, 2008)

WOW congrats!! Keep it up. Remeber to motivate yourself by giving urself a mani or pedi, buy urself a pair of shoes, makeup, etc. Do not use food as a prize.
You'll be at your goal weight by the summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats again


----------



## TheDiesel (May 10, 2008)

Thank you so much! 

I've decided that if I've lost weight by each payday I'll treat myself with shoes or something of the like. 

AND I just discovered our scale is off. So I actually weigh less than I thought. For now I'll continue to go off our scale though. Extra motivation.


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 14, 2008)

Been a while since I've logged in and updated so I figured it was time I do...

I'm down to about 145-150lbs, I'm in my size 7!! And I'm still trucking with my pescetarianism. I love it. 

I don't think I've ever been so happy with myself.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job!  Please be careful with eating fish as your only meat though.. know the fish that have high mercury levels and avoid them.  I love fish and am really saddened that they are being contaminated.  If you eat fish everyday i'd suggest you get a mercury level blood test to make sure it is low.


----------



## kyustman (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats on your successful dieting and working out!!! I have lost 12 pounds recently, which I'm happy about cuz I feel like it's so hard for me to lose weight.  

I wanted to ask you guys for suggestions about the best workouts...I've been going to the gym a lot. I am fine with my legs and hips, but I really wanna work on my upper body...my arms, shoulders, and of course stomach....I do a lot of cardio, but any suggestions on the best upper body workouts???


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't eat fish every day, I use it as more of a reward. Maybe once a week at the most. But thanks for the heads up, I wasn't aware of that. 

Now as for your workout, this is how I've been working with my personal trainer... 

5 minute warm-up
weights - focusing on arms, legs, back
crunches - using a balance ball and the floor, I've also been using this ab workout machine, it's amazing!!
cardio - at least 20 minutes is required, but I do 40 every time I work out


When using your weights the least amount of reps you should be doing is 10 and the most is 20. What you're going for is muscle failure. You should feel shaky. If you get to 20 and feel like you could keep going try a heavier weight next time around. 

There are so many workouts for crunches, my suggestion is to find a website that works for ya. I use activetrax.com because it works with my gym. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_I don't eat fish every day, I use it as more of a reward. Maybe once a week at the most. But thanks for the heads up, I wasn't aware of that. 
_

 
I'm glad to hear you aren't eating it for every meal.  From all that i've read they say keeping fish intake down to twice a week  is good enough.  Here is a sight I found that tells you mercury levels in fish Mercury Levels in Fish : American Pregnancy Association


----------



## Brittni (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_I don't eat fish every day, I use it as more of a reward. Maybe once a week at the most. But thanks for the heads up, I wasn't aware of that. 

Now as for your workout, this is how I've been working with my personal trainer... 

5 minute warm-up
weights - focusing on arms, legs, back
crunches - using a balance ball and the floor, I've also been using this ab workout machine, it's amazing!!
cardio - at least 20 minutes is required, but I do 40 every time I work out


When using your weights the least amount of reps you should be doing is 10 and the most is 20. What you're going for is muscle failure. You should feel shaky. If you get to 20 and feel like you could keep going try a heavier weight next time around. 

There are so many workouts for crunches, my suggestion is to find a website that works for ya. I use activetrax.com because it works with my gym. 

Hope this helps!!_

 
When you say reps you mean the least you should do is like 3 sets of 10 reps, right?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2008)

After the third set, if you can still do more then the weight isn't heavy enough. More than 3 sets isn't nearly as beneficial as the first 3. The second is the most beneficial. I know this wasn't my thread but I thought I'd mention that anyway.

Good luck with your new lifestyle.


----------

